# Carrier Air v's..hot stuff or same-o same-o??



## Stans Customs (May 26, 2003)

Evening ladies and gents...
  I'm trying too cool a 26' Pace Arrow (1980 vintage) in Texas's July and August high temps with a 4k gen set. The Carrier Air v 15k BTU ac is supposed to cool like a 17k unit....any first hand information on this unit ???
  This gen set is a strong low hour unit in top shape (as is the coach)...but so far one ac has not been even close to adequate when temps are over 100 degrees. 
  The customer has a new 7k Mach 1 Coleman that I could install with the 13.5 Duo-Therm already on the coach...(I know, to much for the generator..well not really with a sequincer...but VERY close to overloading). So close that even extreme head pressures on super hot days might put it over the mark...hence the Carrier approach.  

I am a general repair shop...could use some first hand information from anyone who has dealt with this problem and/or anyone who has tried the Carrier 15k.

Thanks...Stan


----------

